# Farmageddon Records Music Festival 2015 - Sprague, WI [Deleted]



## Matt Derrick (Oct 27, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new event:

Farmageddon Records Music Festival 2015 - Sprague, WI - Bluegrass, Metal, Punk Fest



> View attachment 17733
> 
> View attachment 17732
> 
> ...



Click here to read more about this event!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 27, 2014)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 27, 2014)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------



## squatch (Dec 1, 2014)

me and a large crew of friends went to the 2014 farmfest, the only way to describe it is paradise. the bands, booze, late nights around the fires jamming and the people were all perfect. be careful if you have dogs. last year some folks got kicked out cause their dog bit someone and dogs are probably not going to be around this year.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2015)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------

